# Html



## Curt (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been wondering why I can't use smiies. I just looked and found that HTML is "Off." I tried to find the place to change that, but was unsuccesful.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2009)

Curt said:


> I've been wondering why I can't use smiies. I just looked and found that HTML is "Off." I tried to find the place to change that, but was unsuccesful.
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry about the unintended 'thanks' on your post. I hit the wrong button. 

Do you have Scriptblocker or something similar running? 
And check to see if you are allowing javascript to run. 

It's probably a browser setting at your end. If you've recently upped your security settings or downloaded a protective plugin, that's probably the problem. It is probably NOT an HTML issue.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2009)

HTML has never been allowed on this board. If you want to display an image from another site (i.e. a smiley) then you can click on the




icon and paste the url of the image.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, Rich. That's helpful.


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

Seriously,  like Edward said, are you using Firefox as your browser? You may have something blocked with NoScript if you're running that add-on.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Berean said:


> Seriously,  like Edward said, are you using Firefox as your browser? You may have something blocked with NoScript if you're running that add-on.



Running Google chrome on my (ugh) office PC and Opera on my Mac.

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 11:04:33 EST-----

Now I have a smiley. So, I guess the question has become moot.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

You mean to tell me the person who scoffs at smileys wants to use them?


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Lady of the Lake said:


> You mean to tell me the person who scoffs at smileys wants to use them?



Does anybody know where the marital counseling forum is?


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Curt said:


> I've been wondering why I can't use smiies.



So much for not mentioning that there was a spelling error in the original post.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Lady of the Lake said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wondering why I can't use smiies.
> ...



That was a test. Glad someone caught it.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Curt said:


> Lady of the Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...



If I passed the test, what's my prize?


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Lady of the Lake said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Lady of the Lake said:
> ...



Me!


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

The rest of us will wait outside.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Berean said:


> The rest of us will wait outside.



Thank you.


----------

